# Partner wanted



## Wiggles (Dec 25, 2020)

I’m out in Destin. Message me


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

@Tallpinetree That sound very similar to what i told my wife when i first met her 😁👍 shes been my first mate every since 😘


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm in the nature coast. I'm down. Been boatless for a while and still a ways to go on my johnsen rebuild


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Mike Haydon said:


> I'm in the nature coast. I'm down. Been boatless for a while and still a ways to go on my johnsen rebuild


Where abouts? I'm in Lake City and fish Steinhatchee/Suwannee etc..


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm in weeki wachee. Between weeki wachee river and the chazahowitska river. State rd 50 and 19.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm planning a trip to Suwannee Thursday Aug 11. Anyone interested?


----------



## Wiggles (Dec 25, 2020)

Monty said:


> I'm planning a trip to Suwannee Thursday Aug 11. Anyone interested?


You towing a skiff?


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

PM me anytime. Mike Hayden, you too. I'm in Central FL but hit up the west coast frequently.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Wiggles said:


> You towing a skiff?
> [/QUOT
> 
> I'll bring my boat. That way I'll just go by myself if everything falls apart.
> ...


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

All this and new to Forum with 5 posts? If legit congrats on new skiff and joining hopefully with content to follow.


----------



## mariscos (Jun 19, 2015)

Tallpinetree said:


> I fish just about anywhere along the west coast, looking for a fishing partner for inshore , I have an almost new poling skiff and usually fish weekends.


I am in the Nature Coast area, moved up here a couple of years ago and also need a partner. I run a HB Professional and know plenty about the area already. Need someone to pole and angle. I fish aritificials and fly I'm flexible.


----------



## mariscos (Jun 19, 2015)

Mike Haydon said:


> I'm in the nature coast. I'm down. Been boatless for a while and still a ways to go on my johnsen rebuild


What kind of fishing do you like to do?


----------



## mariscos (Jun 19, 2015)

Monty said:


> I'm planning a trip to Suwannee Thursday Aug 11. Anyone interested?


I missed this post but I'm looking for a fishing partner anywhere along the Nature Coast. I run a poling skiff and fish artificials and fly, sight or blind. Just like to have fun.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

mariscos said:


> I missed this post but I'm looking for a fishing partner anywhere along the Nature Coast. I run a poling skiff and fish artificials and fly, sight or blind. Just like to have fun.


I'm in the nature coast. Havent fished much further north than anclote area though. Just looking to get out on the water and learn the area for when my skiff build is finished. I fish artificial on spinning reels. I throw live shrimp or troll with pinfish with my kids. Like to watch the catch, not fish. Lol


----------



## Wiggles (Dec 25, 2020)

If you make it up here to the generals coast hit me up brotha! Id love you fish, my regular partner is deploying next month


----------

